

Ask HN: Review my app - Photobooth Webcam Contests - m0digital

Hey guys,<p>Just launched our app http://letsphotobooth.com.  It's a contest site for themed webcam photos. A new theme is presented every week. At the end of each week, a winner is announced.<p>You rack up points, take pics and have fun.<p>Feedback appreciated.<p>Thanks!
======
m0digital
clickable link: <http://letsphotobooth.com>

